# Huron Happenings



## IT.Fisherman

Thanks for the tips on eggs guys! I think when I come out, hopefully Monday, ill rig a rod for floating them. May just throw it out here and there and give it a shot, otherwise they are all just a waste.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Well gave it a few hours today. Started at Hurco park, labo park, then the mouth of the huron. I just threw hot n tots and also a few egg jigs. Didnt catch any and didnt see any caught. 

Just took some eggs out of the freezer, going to thaw overnight and go back out tomorrow and try throwing some under a float.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Good luck out there tomorrow!


----------



## scooter_trasher

IT.Fisherman said:


> Well gave it a few hours today. Started at Hurco park, labo park, then the mouth of the huron. I just threw hot n tots and also a few egg jigs. Didnt catch any and didnt see any caught.
> 
> Just took some eggs out of the freezer, going to thaw overnight and go back out tomorrow and try throwing some under a float.


Is the mouth open water now?


----------



## IT.Fisherman

By mouth, I mean the launch by the lake point marina. It was open as far as I could see.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Thanks ,Time to fire up the old outboard, did they unlock the wayne county boat launch


----------



## IT.Fisherman

scooter_trasher said:


> Thanks ,Time to fire up the old outboard, did they unlock the wayne county boat launch


Sorry, im still a newbie here. Last year was my first year adventuring around, not sure where exactly that is. That said, the marina by the mouth, the store was open. There was still ice however in the inlet by all their docks. The launch at the mouth was also open, clear of trash/trees.


----------



## scooter_trasher

IT.Fisherman said:


> Sorry, im still a newbie here. Last year was my first year adventuring around, not sure where exactly that is. That said, the marina by the mouth, the store was open. There was still ice however in the inlet by all their docks. The launch at the mouth was also open, clear of trash/trees.


Yea that's it the launch across from the marina, they used to lock it up in the winter, haven't been in a long time


----------



## Swampbuckster

Gave things a go this a.m. on the Huron. Water clarity was good with levels falling. Back dropped plugs and did some bottom bouncing. No bumps, slams, or hits. Typical Huron morning.:lol: Have to try again with a bit warmer water temps.


----------



## 1more

Managed to get a few hours of plugging in today for the first time in a year or better. The morning was dead slow but a gold and orange tot somehow found its way in to a small steelies mouth in the afternoon. It was nice to get out and spend some time on the river with a bonus fish to boot.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Good job


----------

